# Leistung Alphacool 480xt (45mm) und Entkopplung einer Laing DDC 1T



## tfg95 (17. Juni 2011)

Moin,
Es ist schon etwas länger her als ich mir die Wakü gegönnt habe und seitdem hat sich einiges in puncto Kühlsystem geändert.
 Ich habe mir mein Phanteks Enthoo Primo  geholt. Daher wollte ich keinen externen Radiator mehr haben und habe mir das Gehäuse in einem Bundle mit einem 480xt und 280xt von Alphacool gebraucht gekauft. Der Käufer war sogar so nett und hat mir eine Laing DDC 1T mit einem passendem Alpacool 5,25" Slot-in AGB dazu getan. 
Da ich ja schon einen kompletten Wakü-loop hatte, dachte ich mir: Dann bau dir eben zwei Wakü-loops. Gesagt, getan. So habe ich einen Kreislauf für meine GTX570 mit dem 480xt und den anderen mit dem 280xt für meinen I5-2500k @ ca. 4,3GHz und für die Spawas.
Nun zu meiner Frage: ist es normal, dass es ein 480iger 45mm gerade einmal nur schafft die 570 auf 56°C bei ca. 24°C Raumtemperatur und ca. 33-35°C Wassertemperatur zu halten? 
Ich hatte vorher für den gesamten Kreislauf einen Phobya Nova1080.
Zu meinem Problem: Wie entkopple ich die Laing mit dieser Slot-in Lösung möglichst günstig? 
Ich habe wohl das recht seltene Glück sie über Molex mit 7V zu betreiben; bei 12V ist sie ja unerträglich.  Ich habe noch vor die Kabel in eine 3pin-Buchse zu stecken und über meine Lüftersteuerung zu betreiben; damit habe ich auch meine Phobya 260 wunderbar leise bekommen, aber die ist auch zusätzlich vernünftig entkoppelt.



> Ich überlege ob ich mir eine Wakü gönnen sollte oder bei Lukü bleiben sollte, denn Mugen2 habe ich schon, und diese mit einem Peter ergänzen sollte.
> Ich möchte meinen i5-2500k später mit 1,35V auf etwa 4,7 Ghz takten und meine GTX 570 mit 1,15V so hoch takten wie möglich, und dabei sollte es möglich leise sein(unter 0,8 Sone reicht mir, denn mein Netzteillüfter ist genauso laut und ich höre ihn fast gar nicht)
> Ein preisliches Limit liegt bei 350€, wobei auch schon das schmerzhaft ist.
> Hier wäre meine Einkaufsliste für Wakü:
> ...


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Du musst den Warenkorb erst abspeichern und dann den Link posten, sonst ist er wie in deinem Fall leer.


----------



## tfg95 (17. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tipp.
Hier ist der Link:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/0eb6ea5e05482d7850a4a1363eddf41d


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Also:
1. Für deine Hardware reicht ein 240er Radiator nicht aus.
2. Die Lüfter sind nicht Radiator geeignet.(besser Noiseblocker PL2 oder XL2)
3. Soweit mir bekannt brauchst du einen extra Deckel, wenn du die Pumpe willst(?)
Es reicht aber auch eine billigere Pumpe locker aus wie zum Beispiel eine kleine Phobya.
4. Du brauchst nicht so einen großen Agb, ein 150-200ml Agb reicht aus. Bei der Größe wird die Montage schwierig.
5. Gewinkelte Anschraubtüllen sind empfehlenswert.
6. Eine Backplate fehlt.


----------



## tfg95 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Kritik ist gut, Lösungsvorschläge sind besser.
Sollte es ein 280er oder ein 360er sein?
Ist eine kleine Phobya nicht etwas lauter? Bzw. ist eine Eheim 1046 leiser?
Ich dachte, dass mit einem 400ml Agb mehr Flüssigkeit im System hat und damit die Wassertemp langsamer steigt und kühler bleibt.
Bringt eine 25€ teure Backplate soviel mehr Leistung?


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Er meint bestimmt die Backplate für die CPU 

Ich habe HIER mal was mit viel mehr Fläche zum kühlen, das ist viel entscheidener als die paar Milliliter mehr Wasser


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

tfg95 schrieb:
			
		

> Kritik ist gut, Lösungsvorschläge sind besser.
> Sollte es ein 280er oder ein 360er sein?
> Ist eine kleine Phobya nicht etwas lauter? Bzw. ist eine Eheim 1046 leiser?
> Ich dachte, dass mit einem 400ml Agb mehr Flüssigkeit im System hat und damit die Wassertemp langsamer steigt und kühler bleibt.
> Bringt eine 25€ teure Backplate soviel mehr Leistung?



Mir wäre für Cpu+Gpu auch ein 280/360er zu klein sein. In meinen Augen sollte es mindestens ein 420er sein, um annehmbare Temps und Lautstärke zu erreichen.
Normalerweise sind die Laing relativ laut. Ich empfinde die Phobya bei guter Entkopplung nicht als "laut" wobei das natürlich sehr subjektiv ist.
Eine Aquastream XT ist natürlich auch eine Lösung.(hab ich selbst)
Das etwas mehr Wasser im Kreislauf ist bringt nicht wirklich viel, Radiatorfläche ist deutlich wichtiger. Außerdem macht es kaum ein Unterschied wie schnell das Wasser warm wird, denn Fakt ist nach einiger Zeit ereicht es eine max Temp. Ob schneller oder langsamer ist egal.
Eine Backplate gibt es bereits für 5 Euro

Edit: Blechdesigner's Vorschlag ist deutlich sinnvoller


----------



## tfg95 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Also wie ich sehe taugt Lukü für mein Vorhaben nicht.
Zu Blechdesigner Vorschlag:Vielen Dank, diese Variante kühlt wesentlich besser. Wahrscheinlich sollten 9 Lüfter bei 5V genug Leistung bringen, oder bringen diese 9L bei 7V sichtbar mehr Leistung ?
Könnte man zusätzlich zur Flüssigkeit, ein Konzentrat beimmischen, welches unter UV-Licht, oder konnten die Substanzen chemisch miteinander reagieren?


----------



## joel3214 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



HAWX schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> 5. Gewinkelte Anschraubtüllen sind empfehlenswert.


Ganz im Gegenteil nimm so wenig wie möglich gewinkelte.
 Der Durchfluss ist dann besser.


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Überleg dir aber nochmal, ob du diese Spannungen tatsächlich 24/7 anlegen willst. 1,35V bzw. 1,15V sind schon wirklich hart an der Grenze dessen was ich der Hardware zumuten würde für längeren Betrieb.

Zu den Winkeln: Ich habe von 1x45° und 2x90° Winkeln auf 3x45° und 6x90° WInkel erweitern müssen und der Durchfluss sank von 105 l/h auf 100l/h. Die Flussminderung von Winkeln wird stark überschätzt.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz im Gegenteil nimm so wenig wie möglich gewinkelte.
> Der Durchfluss ist dann besser.



Nur bringt Durchfluss für die Temps nichts.
Zudem ist man manchmal gezwungen Winkel zu benutzen.
Erst recht bei 16/10er Anschraubtüllen die oftmals nicht direkt nebeneinander passen.


----------



## tfg95 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

In der pcgh Juni wurde geschrieben, dass man i5-2500k bis 1,35V ov kann, höher natürlich auch, aber dies nicht machen sollte. Das hieß/heißt für mich ich setze die Spannung auf 1,35V.
Ich glaub in der gleichen Ausgabe stand, dass man die GPU bis maximal 1,15V überspannen sollte, was ja auch ohne Probleme mit Afterburner geht.
Ich dachte mit einer Wakü könnte ich das Maximum aus der Hardware rausholen, ohne die Lebenszeit groß zu verkürzen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Also die Lüfter bei 5V(~600U/min) laufen zu lassen reicht vollkommen aus, da sie selbst in dem Bereich noch für ordentlichen Druck sorgen.
Außerdem stimmt die Angabe bei den U/min nicht bei AT, da die Lüfter max. nur mit 1350U/min drehen (habe ja selbst von dort 8Stück dieser Lüfter)


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Also die Voltung der Komponenten bei guter Kühlung sollte gar kein Problem sein. Meine 480 läuft auch immer im 3D bei 1,138 Volt und das seit 15 Monaten. Es gibt ja auch nichtmal viele Berichte über abgenudelte GPU's bei dieser Voltung @ Air.

Ich würde allerdings bei den Lüftern etwas mehr ausgeben :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 12 1500rpm Red LED 120x120x25mm 9-Fach Lfterbundle (9xLfterpaket) Phobya G-Silent 12 1500rpm Red LED 120x120x25mm 9-Fach Lfterbundle (9xLfterpaket) 78258

Adapter für 5 und 7 Volt gibt es übrigens auch in hübsch, schwarz gesleevt, kost 50 Cent mehr.

Außerdem würde ich im Moment definitiv keine vernickelten EK Komponenten kaufen, besser den preiswerten Testsieger :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580 Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580/570 12413

Es sollte auch ein G-Changer 420 reichen, mit Abstandshaltern auf dem Dach des Pc's. Ich finde das irgendwie besser als so ein seitlich angepapptes Monstrum :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 420 Phobya G-Changer 420 35196

Für den 3 140er Noiseblocker XL 2 an einer Lüftersteuerung und gut ist 

Was für ein Case hast du denn ?


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Grundsätzlich bedeuten natürlich tiefere Temperaturen auch geringere Leckströme. Diesbezüglich ist eine Wasserkühlung natürlich hilfreich.
Im Speziellen betreibst du aber deine Hardware mit oben genannten Spannungen in einem Bereich, der deiner Hardware auf Dauer schaden könnte. Nicht umsonst wird in jedem Artikel auch immer darauf hingewiesen, dass man bei solchen Spannungen wissen sollte was man tut.
Gerade die 1,15V des Fermi sind in soweit kritisch, als dass du dir mit einer minderwertigen Stromversorgung schon potentiell stark gefährliche Spitzen einfangen kannst. Man kann seine Hardware auch bei Raumtemperatur grillen.

Zum testen/benchen kannst du solche Spannungen schon mal anlegen, aber (normales Gamingverhalten vorausgesetzt) es gibt für den Dauerbetrieb keinen Grund diese Hardware zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt derart zu maltretieren.
Logischer und sinnvoller wäre wäre genau das Gegenteil: Undervolten, Underclocken und trotzdem alles flüssig spielen.

Aber irgendwie ist das OT


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



> Logischer und sinnvoller wäre wäre genau das Gegenteil: Undervolten, Underclocken und trotzdem alles flüssig spielen.


 
Nein, das wäre Geldverschwendung. Dann hätte er sich eine günstige 560Ti mit ab Werk montiertem Accelero kaufen können, das ganze dann gut Oc'en, das wäre sinnvoll in dem Bereich.

Ganz nebenbei : 40€ für einen Accelero ist noch OK, Aber über 90€ für Peter und Luftkühlung ist schlicht zuviel.


----------



## White Rabbit (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu 
Die Spannung der GTX 570 mit 1.150V ist mit einer guten Wasserkühlung noch in Ordnung!
Ich selbst habe 2xGTX 570 - eine läuft mit 1.1V die andere mit 1.163V(ziemlich madigen Chip erwischt).
Ich habe auch mal einen Thread erstellt ob die 1.163V unter Wakü für den Dauerbetrieb noch geeignet sind. 
Raff von der PCGH hat geantwortet das er selbst mit einer guten Wakü nicht über 1.2V für den Dauerbetrieb gehen würde! 
Die meisten anderen waren auch der Meinung das 1.150 V noch in Ordnung sind! Meine beiden laufen seit ca. 3-4 Monaten problemlos


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

@Pumpi

Naja, bisschen mehr bei den Lüftern ausgeben heißt nun auch nicht zwangsläufig dann bessere in Form der Phobya's zu bekommen 
HIER gibts einen schönen großen Test (allerdings ist das Modell von Phobya nicht dabei, dafür kann man sie ja ggf. mit den NB XL1/2 zB. vergleichen ...)


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Die Lüfterfrage ist wohl tatsächlich eine Geschmacks und Erfahrungsfrage 

Ich hab schon so viel probiert und nutzlos Geld ausgegeben, das mir persönlich auch die Phobya's nur @ max 7 Volt durchgehen würden, genauso lass ich meine XL2 auch nicht bei mehr als 9 Volt laufen.

Aber der TE schaut ja doch schon aufs Geld, und da sind wir eben eingeschränkt


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

^^Genau  

Ich persönlich hatte noch keinen Phobya hier, aber immerhin noch NB XL1 und XL2, genauso wie die erstaunlich guten von AC  
(natürlich auch noch unmengen anderer Lüfter )

Wenn man die Investition nicht scheut, sich ordentlich Kabelsalat sparen möchte und evtl. genügend Anschlüsse an seiner Lüftersteurung freihalten möchte, würde ich im Falle eines Nova's zu 180er Lüftern+passende Blende greifen


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Wenn der TE sich für den großen Radi entscheiden sollte, was ja ne feine Sache ist, dann würde ich im Detail aber doch ein wenig anders bauen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT Black 36077

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lfterpaket) Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lfterpaket) 79102

Wäre die Lüfterblende beim Nova nicht so teuer, wäre natürlich dieser klar vor zu ziehen


----------



## tfg95 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Moin Moin erstmal 


Pumpi schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich im Moment definitiv keine vernickelten EK Komponenten kaufen, besser den preiswerten Testsieger :
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580 Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580/570 12413
> 
> Was für ein Case hast du denn ?


Ich bin da vermutlich an EK gebunden, weil nur diese einen VGA - Kühler für meine non-referenz GTX 570 von Gainward haben.
Ich habe einen Cooler Master 430 Elite Black, den günstigsten und für den Preis den Besten den ich gefunden habe.
Welche Wakü würdet ihr mir empfehlen (Nur Radiator und Lüfter sind geändert; Abwägung zwischen Preis und Leistung):
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/c879026d9ab32925104403c3ae2f4b34
oder
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/37309981d67b117ca6340caa7deda68a


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Bei letzteren bräuchtest du dann den 1zu9 3Pin sowie den 5V Adapter für die Lüfter nicht mehr.
Sonder ein 1zu4 reicht und die Lüfter brauchen min. 8-9V ((~700U/min : 12) x 8 = 467U/min) damit sie überhaupt noch Luft fördern (oder gar keinen Adapter, hören sagen bescheinigte mir sie sollen leise sein bei ihren 700U/min).


----------



## tfg95 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Bleibt die Frage offen ob sich ein Mora3 lohnt, denn der unterschied sind max. 3Grad und der Aufpreis über 40€.
Liefert EK 2Verschlussschraubenzu dem VGA-Kühler mit oder muss man diese extra erwerben?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage offen ob sich ein Mora3 lohnt, denn der unterschied sind max. 3Grad und der Aufpreis über 40€.


Das ist auch mein Grundgedanke, immer u. immer wieder 


tfg95 schrieb:


> Liefert EK 2Verschlussschraubenzu dem VGA-Kühler mit oder muss man diese extra erwerben?


Die sind mitbei, da braucht man keine extra kaufen 
Bei meinem GTX+ für die GTX580 waren ja auch welche mitbei (wann es den, nach dem "Nickel-Debakel", wohl erst in DE zu kaufen geben wird? )
und andere Hersteller legen auch immer ein Paar rein bzw. verschrauben diese schon auf dem Kühler


----------



## tfg95 (19. Juni 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Grundgedanke, immer u. immer wieder


Ich hätte da gerne eine Beratung, wenn das möglich ist.
Mit Ek und dem Korrosionsproblem habe ich mitbekommen, aber wie schon geschrieben, kein anderer Hersteller hat einen passenden VGA-Kühler für meine Karte.

Das würde meine endgültige Wakü sein, wenn keiner mir eine grundlegende Kritik gegenüber den Warenkorb äußert:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Dazu kämen 30mm Abstandsbolzen, die ich mir bei Ebay holen würde.


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Da fehlen noch die Schrauben für den Noiseblocker.
Wie soll der Radiator aufgestellt werden?


----------



## tfg95 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Schrauben liegen dem Radiator bei und der Radiator wird seitlich an mein PC geschraubt.
Müssen die Anschlüsse oben sein oder können die auch seitlich sein?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Wie du den Radi aufstellst/montierst ist vollkommen egal  (bei mir schauen die Anschlüsse nach Hinten)

Und die Schrauben die <Bash> meint, sind welche für die Pumpenentkoplung (es ist aber auch auf beiden Seiten Klebeband drauf).


----------



## tfg95 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Hilfe!!!!!!!!! Beim Abnehmen des Kühlers ist mir WLP auf den Teppich gekommen. Was tun??


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

tfg95 schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe!!!!!!!!! Beim Abnehmen des Kühlers ist mir WLP auf den Teppich gekommen. Was tun??



Sofort nen nassen&warmen Waschlappen nehmen und bisschen Waschpulver rauf. Dann ordentlich scheuern.(ca 2-3 min)
Bei mir ist es so weggegangen aber wenn es eingetrocknet ist wird's schwierig.


----------



## Malkolm (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten:

a) Du kannst Pfeile drumherum malen, die alle auf den Fleck zeigen. So wird aus einem alten Teppich noch moderne Kunst!
b) Einen großen Blumentopf daraufstellen, und eventelle Bemerkungen wie "Wieso steht da eine Blume mitten im Zimmer?" gekonnt und souverän kontern mit "Ich habe das in einer Zeitschrift für Inneneinrichtung gelesen. Das ist der neueste Trend!"
c) Teppichreiniger nehmen, einwirken lassen, aufsaugen.

Ich empfehle b)


----------



## assko (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Ich bevorzuge a


----------



## tfg95 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Danke für die Tipps.(a/b)
Kann ich die Pumpe und die 9 Lüfter ohne Probleme an mein Mainboard anschließen?


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Das kommt auf dein Mainboard an, ich würde aber auf Nein tippen.
Pumpe und 9 Lüfter ziehen schon ordentlich Strom aus dem Anschluss/den Anschlüssen. Vergewissere dich vorher, dass dein Mainboard das ab kann (Handbuch/Herstellerforum/Supportanfrage).


----------



## tfg95 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Das heißt also das ich diese vermutlich direkt an das Netzteil anschließen.
Mein neues MB wird vermutlich ein ASUS P8Z68.


----------



## tfg95 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Moin Moin!
Also erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Heute kommt mit dem AC Delrin den Rest meiner Wakü und da habe ich noch eine Frage:
Aus welcher Öffnung drückt die Phobya-Pumpe die Kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## Gnome (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

WaKü für 350 Euro? - Fail. Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal. Speziell bei WaKü. Ich würde gleich das teuerste nehmen, denn der Rest hält nicht. Habs genug durch 


Gruß,
Gnome.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

Gnome schrieb:
			
		

> WaKü für 350 Euro? - Fail. Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal. Speziell bei WaKü. Ich würde gleich das teuerste nehmen, denn der Rest hält nicht. Habs genug durch
> 
> Gruß,
> Gnome.



Ach Gnome, auch eine Wakü für 350 Euro wird ihre Aufgabe problemlos meistern.
Teuer ist nicht gleich am besten.
Teure Komponenten sind zwar meistens gut, aber oftmals den Aufpreis nicht wert.
In 99,99999% der Fälle kommt er mit seiner zukunftigen Wakü gut aus.


----------



## Gnome (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Das glaubst auch nur du. Das billige ist minderwertige Qualität. Schlechter Durchfluss, billiges Material, schlechte Kühlleistung, wobei die relativ gering ausfällt, da Wassergekühlt = Wassergekühlt ist. Geht beim Radi schon los. Die billigen haben miese Qualität und kühlen schlecht.

Es lohnt kaum sich ne günstige WaKü sich aufzubauen. Es gibt viele gute Luftkühler, die mit ner billig-WaKü teils mithalten können.

Daher: Alpenföhn Peter kaufen und glücklich sein. Für 350 Euro inkl. Graka Kühler kannst du es definitiv vergessen. Da musst du das doppelte berechnen. Minimum für was akzeptables.

Und bevor hier einige wieder das günstige empfehlen und die Käufer sich hinterher ärgern...ich bins nicht, der ne billige WaKü empfohlen hat. Und bei Billig-WaKü gehts schon los. Man sucht nach und nach Verbesserungen und kauft sich immer besseres Zeug. Am Ende kommt man auf den doppelten Preis als bei ner High End WaKü.


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



Gnome schrieb:


> WaKü für 350 Euro? - Fail.


Das stimmt sowas von gar nicht. Nur weil du extrem viel Wert auf die Optik legst muss das nicht jeder machen, bzw. auch günstigere Komponenten können gut aussehen.



Gnome schrieb:


> Ich würde gleich das teuerste nehmen, denn der Rest hält nicht.


 Dann hast du Inno-Kühler, unnötigen Wurstschlach mit überteuerten Anschlüsse, eine (oder mehrere) D5 und ein Monsta. Alles in allem hast du dann auch nicht mehr Leistung als mit einem Kryos Delrin, 11/8 Schlauch mit günstigen Anschlüssen, einer 1046 und einem Magicool 420er.


----------



## Gnome (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

ich sags mal so...bei nem i5 und ner GTX 570 will der Käufer sich definitiv nicht mit dem billigsten zufrieden geben. Schon alleine der Grafikkartenkühler kostet um die 85 Euro. Kryos Delrin passt, 11/8 Schlauch: najaaaa...da würde ich eher auf 13/10 setzen. 11/8 ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Pumpe, sollte auch ne gute sein. Die von EK und Phobya ist für die Tonne, Magicool...naja, Kühlleistung geht, nur bei nem 420iger Radi würde ich nicht auf Magicool setzen. Da würde meiner Meinung nach die Kühlleistung grade so ausreichen. Die Komponenten sollen auch kühl sein und net grade so gekühlt werden. Anschlüsse dazu die Kosten, Ausgleichsbehälter. Sicher da kommt wieder XSPC zum Einsatz mit Plexiglas...ich sag da nur die Rissanfälligkeit. Die wird auch irgendwann bei dem auftreten, da das Plexi extrem dünn ist und und und. Da bist du definitiv nicht im Rahmen von 350 Euro. Und die günstigen AT Anschlüsse kannst du vergessen. Die haben nen Durchfluss, da brauchst du dir auch keine WaKü anschaffen. Und gerade Anschlüsse will auch keiner "NUR" im Sys einbauen, denn das is teils absolut nicht möglich. 500 Euro aufwärts, ab da gibts was anständiges. Für 350 Euro ist der Kunde nicht zufrieden, schon gar nicht bei der Mega Hardware, die er drin hat.


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Warum soll 11/8 nicht mehr zeitgemäß sein? 13/10 und 10/8 sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
Außer der Optik spricht *nichts* für 13/10 im Vergleich zu 11/8.

Der Magicool 420er ist der P/L-Tipp. Alternativ geht auch ein Nova 1080er.

Mit dem XSPC Plexi hab ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. So dünn ist das bei meiner Tauchpumpe nicht (das EK Plexi an meinem AGB ist deutlich dünner).

Ein Fan der Phobya Pumpen bin ich auch nicht.

Die At Anschlüsse sind teilweise baugleich mit den Bp.

Durchfluss ist unnötig (30l/h reichen locker).

Wenn du willst können wir gern per PM weiterschreiben, bevor es ot wird.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

Gnome schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaubst auch nur du. Das billige ist minderwertige Qualität. Schlechter Durchfluss, billiges Material, schlechte Kühlleistung, wobei die relativ gering ausfällt, da Wassergekühlt = Wassergekühlt ist. Geht beim Radi schon los. Die billigen haben miese Qualität und kühlen schlecht.
> 
> Für 350 Euro inkl. Graka Kühler kannst du es definitiv vergessen. Da musst du das doppelte berechnen. Minimum für was akzeptables.
> WaKü.



Ganz ehrlich werf hier nicht mit Unwissen um dich! Nenn mal ein konkretes Beispiel von einem schlechten billig Radiator?

Mit 350 Euro kann man eine vernünftige Wakü zusammenbauen, wenn man weiß was man macht.



			
				Gnome schrieb:
			
		

> 11/8 Schlauch: najaaaa...da würde ich eher auf 13/10 setzen. 11/8 ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Da bist du definitiv nicht im Rahmen von 350 Euro. Und die günstigen AT Anschlüsse kannst du vergessen. Die haben nen Durchfluss, da brauchst du dir auch keine WaKü anschaffen. Und gerade Anschlüsse will auch keiner "NUR" im Sys einbauen, denn das is teils absolut nicht möglich.hat.



13/10er Schlauch knickt leicht, deshalb nimmt man 11/8er oder 16/10er Schlauch.
Inwiefern kann denn 11/8er Schlauch nicht zeitgemäß sein? Es handelt sich um Schlauch und keine Cpu

Ich wüsste nicht was an den günstigen Anschlüssen schlecht sein soll, der Durchfluss ist immo für die Temps nahezu irrelevant.
Man kann auch Winkel kaufen, keiner wird gezwungen NUR gerade Schraubi's zu benutzen.
Zudem ist es mit 11/8er Schlauch leichter ein Winkelfreies System aufzubauen aufgrund des bessseren "Knickwiderstands".

Edit: Mal wieder zu langsam für Uter


----------



## Gnome (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

11/8 ist einfach nur mist. Denn wer mit WaKü anfängt, fängt zu 80% auch mit Casemodding an, das ist immer so. Und bevor er den Fehler macht wie einige anderen, sollte er sich gleich was richtiges kaufen.

Magicool Preis/Leistungstipp hin oder her. Für mich ist das mist und du kannst nen i5 und ne GTX 570 nicht damit ausreichend kühlen. Schon gar nicht im Sommer, wo im Zimmer teils über 30°C sind. Vergiss es! Da ist selbst mein MO-RA bei 35°C Raumtemperatur bei ner GTX 570 und nem Phenom II X6 1075T bei rund 42°C im Idle! Also red nicht solchen Unsinn, dass Magicool gut ist. Magicool ist was für welche, die sich mit dem günstigsten zufrieden geben. Die Hardware freut sich dabei aber nicht. Da kann man genauso gut nen Alpenföhn Peter kaufen. Der geht genauso gut!

Plexi ist und bleibt Müll. Und das war schon immer so. Kann schon sein, das XSPC Plex gut ist, trotzdem wirds früher oder später reissen, schon, wenn man die Anschlüsse zu fest andreht, was vielen passieren kann. Zudem neigen Magicool AGBs zu Rissen (der im AT Warenkorb auf der 1. Seite)

AT Anschlüsse baugleich mit Bitspopel? Vom wem hast du den Käse? Wenn AT baugleich zu BP sind, wieso kauft dann jeder BP? Definitiv nicht zum Spaß. 1. besserer Durchfluss, 2. bessere Halt, 3. bessere Optik, die in dem Fall hier aber scheinbar nicht beachtet wird.

30l/h ist in meinen Augen zu wenig. 50 sind in Ordnung. Alles was drunter liegt, kann sich nur um Fehler handeln, denn meine Laing läuft bei 54 l/h und die ist bei 60% Leistung. Bei 30 l/h hätte man ne Laing Leistung von irgendwo nur 40-45%. Und da hat die Laing zu tun, dass die überhaupt dreht.

Nächster Punkt: Masterkleer Schlauch. Bei Hitze verformt er sich - kreuzgefährlich. Der Masterkleer ist rutschig und kann absolut nicht empfohlen werden. Zur Pumpe kommt noch ein Deckel hinzu der nochmal 20 Euro kostet. 1L Wasser reicht ebenfalls NICHT aus. Beim Radi würde ich nen Airplex Revo nehmen. Kostet rund 30-35 Euro mehr und kühlt um LÄNGEN besser als ein Magicool. P/L Tipp vom Magicool hin oder her - er taugt einfach nichts. Sieht man schon daran, dass das Blech rings rum billig gekantet ist und das Teil halb vergammelt und fehlerhaft nach Hause kommt.

Wie gesagt: 350 Euro: never. 500 Euro: ja.


@ HAWX: Unwissen? Du sollst dich raushalten. Hast du überhaupt ne WaKü? In Sachen WaKü bin ich wohl definitiv besser dran als manch andrer hier. Ich hab GENAU diese Sachen durch, dass man erst billig kauft und nach und nach aufstockt, schon alleine wegen der Kühlleistung. Wir sprechen uns wieder! Spätestens wenns losgeht: Meine WaKü is LAUT...was kann ich tun? Mein AGB reisst...was soll das? Ich hab Ablagerungen im Sys...und und und...das sind Sachen, die seh ich in meiner "Glaskugel".



///Edit:

Tjo...TE hat sowieso seine Komponenten. Wir sprechen uns in nem halben Jahr wieder. Zudem sag ich schonmal "Willkommen im Casemodding-Bereich" . Das ist bei der meisten so. Die, die einmal mit WaKü anfangen, fangen komplett an, ihren Rechner zu modden, weil man andere Rechner sieht und das unbedingt auch haben muss .

Ich bin raus


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

Gnome schrieb:
			
		

> @ HAWX: Unwissen? Du sollst dich raushalten. Hast du überhaupt ne WaKü? In Sachen WaKü bin ich wohl definitiv besser dran als manch andrer hier. Ich hab GENAU diese Sachen durch, dass man erst billig kauft und nach und nach aufstockt, schon alleine wegen der Kühlleistung. Wir sprechen uns wieder! Spätestens wenns losgeht: Meine WaKü is LAUT...was kann ich tun? Mein AGB reisst...was soll das? Ich hab Ablagerungen im Sys...und und und...das sind Sachen, die seh ich in meiner "Glaskugel".



Ja genau Unwissen
Ja ich habe eine Wakü siehe Sig
Meine Wakü ist flüsterleise bei 600-700rpm. Mein AGB zeigt keinerlei Risse.
Ablagerungen hab ich auch keine.
Fertigungsrückstände befinden sich auch in teuren Radi's deshalb sollte man sie vor dem Einbau spülen.

Uter ich halte mich hier mal raus, fröhliche Diskussion noch.

Ich warte eigentlich gerade auf ein Info Text von ruyven oder Vjoe, damit Gnome mal zur Besinnung kommt

Btw: Das ist alles OT!


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Ja, OT, deshalb mach ich mal er PN weiter.


----------



## Gnome (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Ne...sorry, wenn ich den letzten Warenkorb anschaue und Phobya lese, wird mir echt spei übel. Da hör ich mit diskutieren auf. Wer einmal Phobya hatte und es los werden will, weiß wieso. Naja ich bin jetzt endgültig raus und jede PN die kommt, ignorier ich, weil das einfach nur das billigste vom billigsten ist


----------



## SaKuL (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



Gnome schrieb:


> Ne...sorry, wenn ich den letzten Warenkorb anschaue und Phobya lese, wird mir echt spei übel. Da hör ich mit diskutieren auf. Wer einmal Phobya hatte und es los werden will, weiß wieso. Naja ich bin jetzt endgültig raus und jede PN die kommt, ignorier ich, weil das einfach nur das billigste vom billigsten ist


 
Unterschreib ich so!

Ich würde entweder 500€ oder mehr in einem *anständige* Wasserkühlung stecken, oder einfach für 150€ in eine ordentlich Luftkühlung stecken (CPU, GPU und ordentliche Systemlüfter).

MfG


----------



## tfg95 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Das ist ja wunderschön, dass ihr über meine 350€ Wakü diskutiert. Als Schüler hat man nicht soviel Geld, dass man sich das Teuerste vom Teuersten kaufen kann.
Nochmal zu meiner Frage zurück: Kommt aus der mittleren oder aus der Öffnung oben drauf die Flüssigkeit?


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

tfg95 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja wunderschön, dass ihr über meine 350 Wakü diskutiert. Als Schüler hat man nicht soviel Geld, dass man sich das Teuerste vom Teuersten kaufen kann.
> Nochmal zu meiner Frage zurück: Kommt aus der mittleren oder aus der Öffnung oben drauf die Flüssigkeit?



Welche Öffnung, wovon? Welche Flüssigkeit?


----------



## tfg95 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Pumpe (Phobya) ;Kühlfüssigkeit


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Wenn du sie hinstellst, mit der einen Öffnung nach vorne gerichtet (hinten befindet sich das Anschlusskabel), dann ist oben der Auslass.
Also vorne rein, oben raus


----------



## tfg95 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Hier nochmal als Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und lass Dir nix einreden was die aktuelle Zusammenstellung angeht, das ist schon alles was Feines zu einem ausgewogenen Preis 
Sonst hätten hier auch viel mehr Stimmen Laut gegeben, wenn man sich wirklich "Schrott" zusammen gestellt hätte.
Wenn man den Wakü-Wahn verfällt/verfallen sollte, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis nach und nach die Kosten/Ausgaben in die höhe schrauben. 
(man will dann immer mehr und noch stärker etc. und verliert gut u. gerne das Wesen einer Wakü aus den Augen, viel viel leiser und kühler zu kühlen als das es eine Lukü je hinbekommen würde, vor allem wenn die Umgebungstemperaturen erheblich zunehmen und das ist dann auch mit günstigen Mitteln realisierbar)


----------



## tfg95 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Meine Wakü, die ich verbaut habe besteht aus folgendem:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Die 9 Lüfter an meinem 1080Nova sind mit 5V angeschlossen und meine Idle- Temperatur beträgt ca.28 Grad Celsius, sowohl CPU als auch GPU (Raumtemperatur ca 24Grad Celsius).
Bei 1,15 V ist die GPU unter Vollauslastung 54 Grad Celsius heiß geworden und 1V sind es gerademal 42 Grad Celsius.
Die CPU wurde bei 4,2GHz 55 Grad Celsius heiß.
Die wakü hat ihren Zweck erfüllt und erfüllt ihn auch in Zukunft.
P.S. Für die gesamte Wakü habe ich Dank Rabatt ca 363€ bezahlt.
Wie ich sehe ict in diesem Thread unheimlich was los, sodass dieser eigt. geschlossen werden kann.


----------



## tfg95 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Moin. Meine Phobya ist mir zu laut  und suche nun eine leisere Pumpe. Wie viel leiser ist eine Aquacomputer Pumpe?


----------



## razzor1984 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Moin. Meine Phobya ist mir zu laut  und suche nun eine leisere Pumpe. Wie viel leiser ist eine Aquacomputer Pumpe?


 
Hab mir mal den großteil hier durchgelesn und das hätt ich dir auch schon vorhersagn können.Alle andren Pumpen auser LAINING & Aqua XT  erfüllen zwar ihren Zweck aber eben mit nicht gerad leise (für wakue geschonte Ohren )
Mein Tipp wenn die Pumpe nur ein Pumpe sein muss und leise sein soll, dann ab zur *Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB  12V Pumpe- Standard Version !*
Hab selber die XT und ich höre sie auch @ 80hz net und das is die maximale Frequenz 
Solltest du Luxsohren haben, dann hat diese Pumpe auch nen SILENT-Modus  
PS:Wer sie dennnoch hört braucht etwender nen Ohrenarzt, oder noch ne passende Entkopplung


----------



## Uter (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal den großteil hier durchgelesn und das hätt ich dir auch schon vorhersagn können das alle andren Pumpen auser LAINING & Aqua XT zwar ihren Zweck erfüllen aber eben mit nicht grad leise für wakue geschonte Ohren


Es gibt auch andere leise und günstige Pumpen, eine XSPC X2O 450 ist günstiger als eine Phobya und sie ist leiser. Ähnliches gilt für eine EHEIM-Station.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp wenn die Pumpe nur ein Pumpe sein muss und leise sein soll, dann ab zur *Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB  12V Pumpe- Standard Version !*


 Wenn es wirklich nur eine Pumpe sein soll kann man auch günstigere Versionen der 1046 kaufen. Die Aquastream ist aber eine der vielseitigsten Pumpen am Markt und selten ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Ich würd eher zu ner Eheim TYP X raten (wenns geld da is dann XT) weil er ja doch nen größeren Kreislauf hat.Mit guter Entkopplung ist dieser meiner Meinung eine der bestn Pumpen ^^


----------



## zettiii (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Kann auch die Eheim Varianten nur empfehlen 
@razzor : ich höre meine Pumpe bei jeder Frequenz  Ich habe aber auch sehr empfindliche Ohren und mein PC steht auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## razzor1984 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



zettiii schrieb:


> @razzor : ich höre meine Pumpe bei jeder Frequenz  Ich habe aber auch sehr empfindliche Ohren und mein PC steht auf dem Schreibtisch


 
Die hatte ich auch früher nur zwei mal DNB in Italien und deine Ohren sind nicht mehr das was sie einmal waren  - Seit dem nur mehr mit baumarkt ohrenstöpsl zu den Konzerten ^^


----------



## tfg95 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Danke für eure Antworten!
@ razzor1984 : Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass deine Pumpe nicht entkoppelt ist?
Würdet ihr mir die Ultra-Varieante empfelen, wenn ich gern mal mir die Wassertemp anschauen möchte?
Welche Adapter braucht man für 1/4"-Anschlüsse?


----------



## razzor1984 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> @ razzor1984 : Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass deine Pumpe nicht entkoppelt ist?
> Würdet ihr mir die Ultra-Varieante empfelen, wenn ich gern mal mir die Wassertemp anschauen möchte?
> Welche Adapter braucht man für 1/4"-Anschlüsse?


 
Meine ist enkoppeln um 70 cent  hab mir ein shoggy selber gebaut


----------



## tfg95 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Ok dann werde ich mir die Ultraversion holen. Nur mit den Anschlüssen, die für 1/4"-Anschlüsse notwendig sind, steig ich nicht durch.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Alle in oNE  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Edit: deine Lüfis dürfn max 5 watt ziehn (höchste der Gefühle sind 6 watt) - Berechnung mittels P= UxI


----------



## tfg95 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Danke.    Die 9 Lüffis lass ich dauerhaft bei 5V drehen und wenn ich nicht gerade Lust habe, es derbe zu übertreiben, reicht diese Kühlleistung vollkommen. Naja die Kühlleistung reicht auch wenn ich übertreibe, nur dann halt ich meine Hand nicht länger als 3 sec auf den Radi. Und danke für deine Formel: Ich habe nen Ph LK mit (noch) 13 Punkten.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Danke.    Die 9 Lüffis lass ich dauerhaft bei 5V drehen und wenn ich nicht gerade Lust habe, es derbe zu übertreiben, reicht diese Kühlleistung vollkommen. Naja die Kühlleistung reicht auch wenn ich übertreibe, nur dann halt ich meine Hand nicht länger als 3 sec auf den Radi. Und danke für deine Formel: Ich habe nen Ph LK mit (noch) 13 Punkten.



Dann passt ja alles  - komm aus Österreich mir sagt eine Ph LK mit 13 punkten grad net viel .... Google spuckt da etwas mit Physikstudium aus. Glaub ihr brauchts ja in gewissn Fächern nen notendurchschnitt X damit man studium X absolvieren kann/darf ....
Ich zb hab ne HTL (Glaub sowas gibt bei euch net, dauert 5 Jahre mit DIPL arbeit ) - Electrotechnik gemacht, dort muss man das OHMSCHE-Gesetz & Kirchhof um 3 in da früh noch können


----------



## tfg95 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

13 Punkte sind eine 1-
z.B. für ein Medizinstudium braucht man einen Schnitt von 1,2 (Hab ich eh nicht vor)
Nachdem man seine Hauptschule absolviert hat, kann man auf ne HTL gehen, oder? Beginnt das mit der 9.Klasse ?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*



tfg95 schrieb:


> 13 Punkte sind eine 1-
> z.B. für ein Medizinstudium braucht man einen Schnitt von 1,2 (Hab ich eh nicht vor)
> Nachdem man seine Hauptschule absolviert hat, kann man auf ne HTL gehen, oder? Beginnt das mit der 9.Klasse ?



Das mit den Punkten muss man mal wissn  - Hauptschule war früher (Ich zb hab ein Gymnasium absolviert) jetzt is es die "Neue Mittelschule". Man kann sich quasi entscheiden nach 4 jahren eine Gym Matura zu absolvieren, oder eben eine HTL. Vorteil von ner HTL ,dass quasi schon eine Berufsausbildung lite dabei ist + eben sehr viel Technik & Mathe und auch ne Matura 
Hat mir fürs, Wirtschaftsinformatik studium schon die Mathe um einiges erleichtert


----------



## tfg95 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Die Pumpe ist es voerst nicht geworden   , sondern ich die Billigvariante mit Dämmmatte genutzt. Aber trotzdem danke für den Warenkorb razzor1984.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Bitte auch die einsteiger Version ist bis auf den beschnittenen Funktionsumfang, in richtung Steuerung einfach nur spitze


----------



## tfg95 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü oder ein Alpföhn Peter*

Es gab gewisse Leute, die gesagt haben, dass ein Pc irgendwann mal fertig sein muss. Dabei ich ihn so gut wie gar nicht gemoddet, ausser die Wakü. 
P.s. die erste Schicht von 0,8-1,5 cm Dämmmatten hat nichts gebracht, sodass ich vermutlich eine Zweite drüber klebe.


----------



## tfg95 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich habe diesen Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen, siehe meinen Startpost.


----------

